# here's a good one for you



## kayroserey@cox.net (Jan 20, 2010)

pulse radial frequency technique rhizotomy....no laminectomy.


----------



## marvelh (Jan 21, 2010)

Per CPT all pulsed RF is reported with 64999


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, keep in mind that most insurances consider pulsed RF as experimental and may not pay for it....


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 26, 2010)

To add more words to the previous two replies...they are both absolutely correct.

RF of medial branch nerves for spinal pain is the destruction by burning of medial branch nerves.  To kill a nerve by burning requires a RF needle temperate of 180 degrees for a certain period of seconds.

Pulsed RF is the buring of nerves at a lower temperate (around 140 degrees?).  It is proportedly a more effective means of reducing spinal pain.  However, the coding issue is that since the RF needle isn't at "nerve killing" temperature, can you call it nerve destruction?  

The general answer is "no". Hence, use 64999


----------

